# Not a comp butt, just dinner



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybe some day it'll be comp. worthy, today just some good eats.
Won't need much lump it's going to be close to 100 today!
8 lb 'der, rubbed with Wolfe Rub, and injected with Chris Lilly's injection recipe. Using black cherry, wild apple, and a little hickory for smoke.

Man it's going to be a hot one :beach:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff, I think I'd eat that now!!  Nice good coating of WR you did, that will give you a good bark!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff, I think I'd eat that now!!  Nice good coating of WR you did, that will give you a good bark!!!


That is what i'm after, I loves da' bark :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

puff looking good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't wait to see the finished pics Puff! I'd be cooking something good today if I didn't have to finish spackling!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

That does look good can't wait to see the finished pics..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff my man, that is one fine looking hunk of flesh you have there.  I'd enter that in any contest.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 30, 2006)

Excellent pic Puff  =D>


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good Puff. Stay cool. It's 55* and rainy here today.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Butt is at 143.
I also put on some fresh from the garden ABT's, and some Salmon for the wife. It was cured for 4 hrs. in a mixture of brown sugar, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, dried dill, and ground coriander (Recipe by S.R out of the sauces, rubs, and marinades book) I also added honey, and maple syrup before I put it on the cooker.
Man is it hot


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

I think that potato is getting a little friendly with that ABT.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I think that potato is getting a little friendly with that ABT.


 :grin:  Not in my cooker, I'll be right back!
 [-X  Mr. potato


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Uh oh, big trouble, big storm coming #-o


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Uh oh, big trouble, big storm coming #-o


What?  Did Mr. ABT see what was going on with Mrs ABT and the potato?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin:  No, I think it's more like a tornado thing  
I think you boy's down South call em' a "gully washer" :!: 
Gotta' go batten down the hatches :eep:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Take pictures of the storm also!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Take pictures of the storm also!


I had the camera ready, but the storm blew to the South, it just spackl...... #-o  I mean sprinkled here :!: 

Butt is at 150 & taking it's sweet ol' time  

It has cooled off at least


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

ABT''s & Salmon are off.
I don't eat fish, but it looked so good I had to try it.
It must have been the cure because it doesn't taste fishy at all  
A little to salty though.
ABT's are smokin' hot :grin: 





Butt seems to be asleep at 150'ish


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Fish and the ABT's look awesome Puffy!!!  As far as the butt goes, look like you're eating late tonight!! 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks damn good Puff. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Fish and the ABT's look awesome Puffy!!!  As far as the butt goes, look like you're eating late tonight!! 8-[


That bi*tch won't budge, We had a real drastic temp change when the storm blew threw, it really messed me up #-o
I guess this is how you learn :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crank the temps Puff, just don't resort to foiling!!!  sorry Bill


----------



## cleglue (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with Larry...You can crank the temperature up...the only concern is burning the sugar on the butt.  Keep it below 275* should be ok.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 30, 2006)

ABTs look great ... I like the way you prepped the peppers .. leave the stem on (handle) , slit the top (clean seeds I presume) and stuff .... nice, gonna try that

fish looks great too ... looks quite 'well done' but I'd rather eat that than squishy


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good Puff...


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good so far puff!!


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 30, 2006)

The food is looking good!  Your prep of the ABTs got my attention too... never seen them like that.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

The butt lost, I won!
First time injecting(worth it) 
Thiswas the tastiest butt i've done so far.
I only had enough energy to make a sammy with some Jack W.'s "South Carolina Gold" sauce.
I am tired and going to bed now ....thank you and good night :!: 

P.S. Cappy what do you think, how did it look?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bout damn time it is done!! :grin:  :grin: Looks great!! I love injecting my butts too  


Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Butt for breakfast! Nice job Puffy boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Butt for breakfast! Nice job Puffy boy!


Thanks spackle man :grin: 
 :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought you were going to bed? BTW, polished today, quick sand Mon. or Tues. night and I'm ready for paint!


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

It looks great Puff.  =D> 
You fought the good fight, and won.  =D> 

How'd you like that sauce?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to bed? BTW, polished today, quick sand Mon. or Tues. night and I'm ready for paint!


The damn 'puter won't quit dinging #-o 
Take some pic's  8-[  :!: 

Good night #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Nighty night!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> It looks great Puff.  =D>
> You fought the good fight, and won.  =D>
> 
> How'd you like that sauce?


Thanks Chris, that sauce is awesome, the Chili powder kind of made me wonder. Said and done a very good taste :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks great Puff !
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice job Puff!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Puff that butt looks awsome..worthy of Jacks sauce..that stuff rules....I'm glad you fought the good fight.. =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks great puff....Everytime I see the pics it makes me wanna do some myself  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone :!: 

Scotty that avatar is classic


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

Adopting my technique???  20 minute pork butt boiled in peach juice. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Adopting my technique???  20 minute pork butt boiled in peach juice. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


Then grilled on a $800 grill :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know how I missed all this action yesterday but I am here now to tell you that your chargriller cooks pretty darn good Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I don't know how I missed all this action yesterday but I am here now to tell you that your chargriller cooks pretty darn good Puff.


That was one long hot day  
Thanks :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah and no pics of the storm!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah and no pics of the storm!


I told you it just spackl..........I mean sprinkled here


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know it!!!!


----------

